# Does your dog eat breakfast?



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Morning

I just wondered how many meals you feed your dogs a day? I try to feed two but most days it's a struggle to get my dog to eat his breakfast. He has been having fish4dogs or orijen with fish4dogs salmon mousse.

Sometimes if I put some salmon mousse on my finger he will then eat it followed by most of his breakfast. I don't have the same problem for his evening meal unless it's really hot and he is less interested in food.

He is at doggy day care during the week so I like him to have something in his stomach, but are dogs okay if they only eat once a day?

Maybe he isn't keen on the food but by evening is hungry so eats the same type of thing (he would eat a biscuit for breakfast if offered). Yesterday I tried him on his first bit of raw (a chicken quarter) and after a shaky start and some very funny face pulling (mainly him, but also me) he really got into it and it's the most enthusiasm he has had after a meal so just seeing how he is today after digesting it.

Sorry for the waffle, to sum up - how often do your dogs eat during the day.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

A lot of people feed dogs only once a day, but i personally prefer two equally split meals, i just think it gives a better spread out of food and hormone balance in the dogs, my two are on the smaller side of the medium breeds, they are still young just under a year and just over a year, but this will stay their eating pattern for their lives.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Right up until about 2 months ago Tummel wouldn't eat meals...he just picked through the day. Then i got a bit harsh and now he has 2 meals, he usually eats at least a little bit of his breakfast, usually all of his dinner but it does depend what he gets in the morning. If it's WW wet with his kibble it's all gone in minutes, if it's ND then he'll eat around half, then leave it(i don't think he likes ND very much) and when it's teatime he'll eat the other half(i cover it and stick it in the fridge).


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

How old is he and what breed?

Mine either have breakfast and a snack at lunch and a small evening meal, 
or
a snack at breakfast, fed at lunch and a small meal in the evening.

But only because that is when pup gets fed and I feel guitly that she is eating and they aren't and think they are missing something. When she goes on to 2 meals a day they will go back to being fed once a day and getting a snack/treat on her other meal time.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Two 'proper' meals a day (8 - 9 in the morning and again around 5 -8 depending on what we're doing) plus a snack an hour before bedtime as Ziggy will sometimes vomit bile at around 4am if she goes to bed on an empty stomach.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Sailor tends to only be a breakfast dog.

I let him out into the back garden for his morning toilet break, then fill his bowl and give him fresh water... he always darts back in 10 minutes later and eats it all.

He also gets things like raw eggs in the shell...frozen sausagees.... raw meats/bones... honey/oil ... boiled rice/chicken ... raw veg peelings/waste .... table scraps. These are not daily, but randomly through the week.

If I give him two meals, he tends to eat one meal, and just pick at the other. So now he just gets his breakfast as his main meal in the day.

altho if junk is offered, he will eat none stop and I have to drag him away from it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Zipper stopped eating breakfast at about a year old - he would just ignore it.
So now he just has 1 meal a day and is fine - he's just not a morning dog


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

Kenzie never used to want to eat breakfast until a few months ago when I changed her onto ziwipeak/raw. Now she's turned into a rubbish disposal unit  

I think 2 meals a day is preferable, but if your dog only wants to eat one then it's not the end of the world. My dad's dog had a tendency to put on weight so was only on one meal a day. What about missing breakfast but giving a small meal at lunch, and then a bigger meal at dinner?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

This doesn't help but your dog sounds exactly like my girl Skye (even down to the food and the fact she goes to day care).

I do scrambled eggs every other day with her kibble. I know some think a dog should eat what its given but I don't mind doing that bit more and varying what she gets to eat. 

Oh or sardines. 

Dinner is normally always the same unless we have like offcuts of meat from our dinner. 

Still though sometimes she just wont eat, I however trust she'll eat when shes hungry enough!


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

He is a 5-8 year old (no-one can agree on a rough age) lab cross - as a guide he weighs 22kg.

He is not a particularly high energy dog. One regular walk and one run about in the woods/meadows and the rest of the time he chills out.

I'm sure if he does okay on raw type stuff then I will be able to find things he will like enough to eat for breakfast. He does seem to be a dog who gets bored if he always has the same thing to eat, if I don't feed him something like his ziwipeak for a week he then loves it again when re-introduced.

I can't really feed him lunch during the week as he is at daycare. I could ask them to feed him, but I would prefer to know exactly what he eats and when.
Things like scrambled eggs and sardines I think would disappear pretty quick, if I can make them fairly quick in the morning.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i wouldn`t get away with not feeding mine breakfast as jake would just bark and whine all day till he got it but i know a lot of people who only feed once a day and it works well for them. shouldn`t see why it would be a problem as they still get the same volume of food just not split up like some do


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, I do give breakfast. I like to feed twice a day for the same reasons as Rolosmum and because I am very aware of bloat (deep chested dog). Kilo can be a terrible scavenger and I also think this would be worse if he was allowed to get really hungry.

He is fed; 600g raw at breakfast, 800g raw at dinner and most days gets a Fish4Dogs 'Sea Jerky Whopper' or something similar.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella gets breakfast. a snack at lunch if we visit my granny. and dinner after our afternoon walk. she gets a chew/raw bone at night. often the chew is ignored or drooled on and then brough to my lap.. lovely!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Our dogs have main meal at breakfast, then snack lunch ( carrots,chicken pieces,kongs.) then at dinner time have another small snack before bed.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Kenzie never used to want to eat breakfast until a few months ago when I changed her onto ziwipeak/raw. Now she's turned into a rubbish disposal unit


This is so clover - she wouldn't eat breakfast until I changed her to ziwipeak. Now she can't eat enough of the stuff  She gets fed 2 meals a day. Usually between 8-9 am and 5-6PM


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

My lot have a small meal in the morning after their first walk and them a larger meal at night after their big walk.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Both dogs get rice krispies and milk (semi skimmed) for brekkie. Light lunch at dinner time and JW with gravy at t time plus the usual biscuits and other tit bits they get off me when preparing our own meals.The vet was fine with the rice krispies as it increases her carb intake. Ive always fed our dogs this way for the twisted gut aspect.


----------

